# OOC - Mad Kings Monkey II  (recruiting closed)



## doghead (Nov 24, 2013)

We are re-recruiting one or two characters to bring the party back up to strength. The game is Pathfinder, utilising the Epic6 rule. The setting is fairly lightweight conventional home-brew fantasy. Very little outside what the party has experienced has been defined.

The party are all in the service of the Chancellor to the Baron. The Baron, ably served by his Chancellor, is a man with a keen interest in the goings on in the world, and growning belief that trouble times are coming. To this end, the Chancellor has in his employ a number of individuals of particular abilities to undertake various tasks. The members of the party are such individuals.

Currently we have:

Bayar - male human fighter 2 played by   [MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION]
Jan - male human bard 2 played by   [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]
Libros - male human sorcerer 2 played by   [MENTION=30034]ghostcat[/MENTION]

Next up, we will be swinging into War of the Burning Sky AP. Some familiarity with the AP doesn't automatically disqualify, PM me if you have any questions.

So as always, if you are interested or even just curious, post up and say hi.

[sblock=Character Generation]
Second level, core classes only, 18 point build, max HP at first level, two traits. 

I am going to limit to choice of race to human. The world, known as the Reaches of Man, is predominantly human. While there are humanoid races in the setting (so far the party have encountered both goblins and gnolls), there are no significant non-human nations. If you are particularly set on playing another race, PM me. 

Each character will be able to speak, in addition to Common, the native tongue of his or her homeland.

Up to two non-class skills can be added to the class skills for the character if written into the background.

Appropriate mundane equipment is generally provided by the Chancellor. In addition, each character may start with one magic item of up to 2500gp in value. Write a description as to how it came into your character's possession. If you want to take something consumable, like potions or scrolls or feather tokens you may take a number of that item up to 2500gp. This is not a 2500gp spending spree. You don't get to keep the difference. 
[/sblock]

Original OOC thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?330256-OOC-Mad-King-s-Monkey-(Updates-in-1st-post)
Original IC thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?331379-IC-Mad-King-s-Monkey
Original RG thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?331320-Pathfinder-RG-Mad-King-s-Monkey

*Update 24NOV13*: We have three expressions of interest for the two vacant positions, so for now I am going to close the recruiting. 

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 24, 2013)

*Setting Information*

The following is from the original set-up. While it hasn't come into play so far, it remains extant.

[sblock=Setting Information]
There is a cold wind blowing through the Reaches of Man. 

For as long as history records, there have been gates - from the huge Arches through which whole wagon trains can pass, to little doors more suitable for a child than a grown adult. Between all of these gates is the Netherworld, sometimes dry and dusty, sometimes green and fertile, sometimes cold and snow-covered. But always with the same flat iron-grey sky and generally safe so long as you follow the rules; stay on the path, do not sleep while in the Netherworld and take nothing from the Netherworld through a gate.

The paths of the Netherworld are as many and varied as the gates they traverse between. The most famous are the Great Roads that connect the Arches. They are arrow straight and topped with smooth paving stones. One hundred paces to each side the land is flat and featureless, adorned only with grass and wild flowers. The other paths range from tracks wide enough for wagons to those that seem little more than animal tracks. Most are of handpicked earth sometimes supplemented by hewn timber or crushed stone where the ground is boggy. Occasionally there are small bridges or raised walkways of timber or stones. But most are just hard-beaten earth. But whatever the appearance of the paths, they have been uniformly easy enough to traverse with good footing and clear of obstructing vegitation.

Or so they once were. Now a days it is not uncommon to find weeds growing through the paving stones of the Great Roads, which no longer seem as straight and smooth as they used to be, and thorny bushes and corpses of small stunted trees and thick underground seem to crowd the roads in places. The smaller paths seem to be narrower, rockier and more treacherous underfoot, and a wise traveller takes a stout staff for there are places now where branches hang low over the paths and thorny bushes clutch and tear at the fabric of ones clothes. And while the Netherworld seems as empty and uninhabited as always, travellers commonly talk about the sense of being watched and of darker shadows lurking in the shadows which hover at the edge of ones vision. Many old timers will tell you that it is colder now in the Netherworld, and will point out the dark clouds that can now sometimes be seen rolling slowly across a sky that was once just a featureless expanse of unchanging grey.

There is a cold wind blowing through the reaches of man and it seems to be coming from the Netherworld.

Many dismiss such stories and reports of growing darkness and danger in the Netherworld as superstitious nonsense. They point to thousands of people who daily, and safely, traverse the paths between the portals. They point to the countless stories and fables of of dark happenings and terrible fates set in the Netherworld as evidence that nothing has changed, or if it has, it is not the first time it has, and will not be the last. Of course the Netherworld is dangerous, but not if you follow the rules: stay on the path, do not sleep while in the Netherworld and take nothing from it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm relatively new to pathfinder but I'd be interested in throwing my hat in the ring... how's a rogue sound?

[sblock=Rufus Greegory]Rufus Greegory
Human Male Rogue 2
True Neutral

Str 12	+1 	(2 pts)
Dex 16	+3 	(+2 Human, 5 pts)
Con 12	+1 	(2 pts)
Int 14	+2	(5 pts)
Wis 12	+1	(2 pts)	
Cha 12	+1	(2 pts)	

BAB:	+1
CMB:	+2
CMD:	15

Fort:	+1	(+1 Con)
Refl:	+6	(+3 Dex, +3 Base)
Will:	+1	(+1 Wis)

HP: 13	[sblock=13 HP Lvl1: 9, Lvl2: 4]1d8+1=4[/sblock]
AC: 18	(10 + 3 Dex + 4 Armor + 1 Deflection)
Init: +5 (+3 Dex, +2 Trait)

Attacks:
Scimitar +6 (+1 BAB +3 Dex +1 WF +1 MW) to attk 1d6+1 dmg 18-20 x2 crit
Two Attacks: Scimitar +4/+4 (-2/-2 TWF, +1 BAB +3 Dex +1 WF +1 MW) 1d6+1 dmg 18-20 x2 crit

Skills: (Misc is the +3 bns for putting a rank in skill)
Acrobatics		+7 (+3 Dex, +2 Ranks, +3 CS, -1 ACP)
Bluff			+6 (+1 Cha, +2 Ranks, +3 CS)
Disable Device		+7 (+3 Dex, +2 Ranks, +3 CS, -1 ACP)
Escape Artist		+6 (+3 Dex, +1 Ranks, +3 CS, -1 ACP)
Knowledge (Local)	+6 (+2 Int, +1 Ranks, +3 CS)
Knowledge (Arcana)	+6 (+2 Int, +1 Ranks, +3 CS)
Knowledge Religion	+6 (+2 Int, +1 Ranks, +3 CS)
Linguistics		+7 (+2 Int, +2 Ranks, +3 CS)
Perception		+6 (+1 Wis, +2 Ranks, +3 CS)
Sense Motive		+6 (+1 Wis, +2 Ranks, +3 CS)
Sleight of Hand		 +6 (+3 Dex, +1 Ranks, +3 CS, -1 ACP)
Stealth			 +7 (+3 Dex, +2 Ranks, +3 CS, -1 ACP)
Swim			+4 (+1 Str, +1 Ranks, +3 CS, -1 ACP)
Use Magic Device	+6 (+1 Cha, +2 Ranks, +3 CS)

Traits:
Anatomist (+1 trait bonus to rolls when confirming crits)
Reactionary (+2 trait bonus to Initiative)

Feats:
Two Weapon Fighting
Weapon Focus (Rapier)
Weapon Finesse* 

Special Abilities:
Sneak Attack (1d6)
Trapfinding
Evasion
Finesse Rogue*

Gear:
Ring of Protection +1
MW Chain Shirt
MW Rapier x2
Backpack
Bedroll
Caltrops
Scroll Case
Grappling Hook
50 Silk Rope
Flint and Steel
Bullseye Lantern
Lamp Oil (5 pints)
5 Belt Pouches
Explorers Outfit
10 Sunrods
MW Thieves Tools


History: Before him stood the massive portcullis, his brown eyes scanning it with a gleam and an upturn of one corner of his lips. Rufus thought back to his first dungeon, one trap trying to hinder his progress after another. He sighed just ever so slightly sending a light jingle of his chain armor through the air about him as he fiddled with the worn and old ring on his non-gloved hand. Rufus felt the rush of being some place he shouldn't be for the first time as his body seemed to tingle and react just at the thought of that first taste of honing his skills as a inexperienced thief. 

Much time had passed since then but his keen mind remembered every detail as he moved to caress the portcullis with his tightly gloved hand. he caressed it as it was an old and experienced partner as a full smile crawled across his thin lips. It wasn't long before he scaled the iron gate impeding his forward progress and squeezed through the small gap at the top of the poorly thought out deterrent. After making his way down the other side he again placed his fingers over his fathers old and once first major item pulled himself from his first dungeon, Rufus chuckled lightly with a look of confidence before slinking into the darkness of the stronghold to see what he could lay his hands on.... [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 24, 2013)

I can play whatever you want. Good to see you after my looooong absence, Doghead.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 24, 2013)

I, also, have interest.  It's be a while since I played Pathfinder, but I have the books and I looked up the E6 rules.  I was contemplating a druid with a dog animal companion, a woman who has one foot in the towns and one in the wilderness, trying to preserve the balance of nature and man, peace and war.

Or a cleric of Pharasma (or the local equivalent), who seeks the fates of those around him, and the futures of those destined for greatness.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 24, 2013)

[double post]


----------



## doghead (Nov 24, 2013)

Whoa!

Ok.

I was half expecting to have to work out how to run this the just the original three. Didn't see this coming.

But I forget myself. Firstly, welcome everyone. 

 [MENTION=1322]Rathan[/MENTION] - a rogue definitely fills a gap in the current line up. Looking forward to seeing the background
 [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION] - it has indeed been a long time. Nice to see you again. So, any thoughts as to what out want to play?
 [MENTION=4441]Isida Kep'Tukari[/MENTION] - I am a fan of both druids and dog companions. A druid would be a good addition, as would a cleric. There isn't a pantheon established for this setting as yet, IIRC (I will do a little digging around to check).

Let me back track a little. The original idea for the setting was developed from ideas suggested by the players. Unfortunately, much of what was developed was lost in one of the upgrades to the forums when all the wiki material was dis-associated from the campaign page. It may still be out there, I just haven't been able to retrieve it. That been said, the background material was fairly bare bones, the idea being to fill out the details through the game itself. In other worlds, a collaborative setting.

This is intended to be very much a collaborative setting. Feel free to make suggestions and offer ideas. In my experience, the end result is usually far more interesting than anything I would come up with by myself.

As for the characters, I am going to go with one fairly simple criteria - a complete character, including background and description. In a few days, once we have everything sorted, I will look to introduce the new characters into the game.

I am also going to close the recruiting for the moment, I think.

thotd


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 24, 2013)

[sblock=Monk]
*Li Thuan (Lee Tuhn)
Male human monk 2*
*Alignment:* Lawful Neutral
*Homeland:* Shaanxi
*Deity:* Fujangrei (Gozreh)
*Height:* 5'-4"
*Weight:* 150#
*Hair:* White
*Eyes:* Black
*Age:* 24

*Str:* 15 (+2) [7 points]
*Dex:* 16 (+3) [5 points, +2 racial]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [5 points]
*Int:* 10 (+0) [0 points]
*Wis:* 16 (+3) [5 points, +2 racial]
*Cha:*  7 (-2) [-4 points]

*Racial Abilities:* Dual Talent: +2 to two ability scores (Dexterity & Wisdom). Favored Class: Monk.

*Class Abilities:* Flurry of blows, stunning fist, unarmed strike, evasion. Proficient with club, crossbow (light or heavy), dagger, handaxe, javelin, kama, nunchaku, quarterstaff, sai, shortspear, short sword, shuriken, siangham, sling, and spear, but no armor or shields.

*Hit Dice:* 2d8+4
*HP:* 20
*AC:* 17 (+3 Dex, +3 Wis, +1 dodge)
*Init:* +5 (+3 Dex, +2 trait)
*Speed:* 30' 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +5 [+3 base, +2 Con]
Reflex +6 [+3 base, +3 Dex]
Will +6 [+3 base, +3 Wis]

*BAB:* +1
*CMB:* +3
*CMD:* 19
*Melee Atk:* +3 (1d6+2/x2/B, unarmed)
*Melee Atk:* +2/+2 (1d6+2/x2/B, flurry)
*Ranged Atk:* +4 (1d8/19/80'/P, light crossbow)

*Skills:*
Acrobatics +13 [2 ranks, +3 Dex, +3 CS, +5 boots]
Climb +7 [2 ranks, +2 Str, +3 CS]
Escape Artist +8 [2 ranks, +3 Dex, +3 CS]
Perception +8 [2 ranks, +3 Wis, +3 CS]
Stealth +8 [2 ranks, +3 Dex, +3 CS]

*Feats:*
Blind-Fight [1st level]
Improved Unarmed Strike [1st level monk bonus]
Stunning Fist [1st level monk bonus]
Dodge [1st level monk bonus]
Scorpion Style [2nd level monk bonus]

*Traits:*
Reactionary (+2 trait bonus on Initiative checks)
Magical Talent (Can cast _Mage Hand_ once per day as a spell-like ability and functions at CL 1st)

*Languages:* Common, Mandarin

*Equipment*
Monk's Outfit
Backpack
Light Crossbow
40 Crossbow Bolts
Boots of Elvenkind

*Money*
20gp

*Appearance:* Li Thuan is a relitively short man, with striking white hair and pitch black eyes. Thuan is normally found wearing loose breeches and shirt all bound together with sashes and strange boots upon his feet. He wears an almost pristine backpack upon his back. His hair is cut short.

*Personality:* Thuan seems gruff and obstinate. It is quickly obvious that he has a very poor grasp of the Common language and often gets frustrated when he does not understand others.

*Background:* At an early age Thuan went to study at the monastery. It was difficult at first but he soon found that things seemed to come natural to him. But always there was something that always seemed to trouble the lad and his teachers saw this internal torment.

One day the great master summoned Thuan to him. Thuan was instructed to travel the land until he found what his heart desired. Although he did not understand Thuan knew not to cross the great master so he agreed to leave on his quest.

Since that time Thuan has traveled from place to place learning what he can and trying to determine what his heart desired. He still is unaware just what he is looking for.

Recently Thuan was traveling with a group of people through the Netherworld. As they traveled his eyes kept being drawn to a stange figure in a cloak. As the group neared the exit a roar was heard in the distance. Many ran toward the exit but the strange man pulled out a bow and began firing arrow after arrow in the direction of the roar. As others ran Thuan's attention was on the strange man. But then there was a flash of light. Those that remained chose that time to run for the exit. As Thuan's vision cleared all he saw of the strange man was a pair of smoking boots. Thuan grabbed the boots and raced after the others. He had had enough of the Netherworld to last a for a long time.

About a month ago Thuan was walking down a street when he happened upon a young boy being accosted by four large men. Seeing that the odds were against the young lad he stepped in to help. He made short work of the men using his melee skills. As the city watch arrived Thuan stunned one of the men allowing his capture by the authorities. As the watch started to detain Thuan the boy identified himself as the Baron's personal courier. Soon Thuan was brought before the Baron and offered a job. Seeing this as an opportunity Thuan accepted. He has done odd jobs for the Baron since that day.
[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm definitely going with the druid.  Little lady with a big dog, big heart, who suffers no nonsense.  This is just the bare bones stats with no description or background yet, and I'm still working on the magic item(s).  I'm debating between something personal and specific given to her (healing gloves), a stash of things she found (potions/wands/scrolls), or a generally useful item she either commissioned or was pressed on her (handy haversack).  Any opinions by other peoples?

[sblock=Little Druid with a Big Dog]
*Ullara Halx
Female human druid 2*
*Alignment:* True Neutral
*Homeland:*  Witchwood region
*Deity:* Nature
*Height:* 4' 7''
*Weight:* 95 lbs
*Hair:* Golden Blonde
*Eyes:* Green
*Age:* 25

*Str:* 10 (+0) [0 points]  
*Dex:* 12 (+1) [2 points]
*Con:* 13 (+1) [3 points] 
*Int:* 13 (+1) [3 points]  
*Wis:* 16 (+3) [5 points,+2 racial]
*Cha:* 14 (+2) [5 points]

*Class and Racial Abilities:*  +2 to one ability score (chose Wisdom), Medium size, 30 ft. movement, bonus feat at 1st level, extra skill rank at 1st level and one additional rank whenever she gains a level.  Favored Class: Druid.

 Nature bond (animal companion), nature sense, wild empathy +3, divine spells, druidic oaths, woodland stride.  Proficient with club, dagger, dart, quarterstaff, scimitar, sickle, short spear, sling, and spear, as well as light and medium armor and shields (though not tower shields), provided they are not metal.

*Hit Dice:* 2d8+2
*HP:* 16
*AC:* 13 (+1 Dex, +2 armor)
*Init:* +1 (+1 Dex)
*Speed:* 35 ft. 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +4 [+3 base, +1 Con]
Reflex +1 [+0 base, +1 Dex]
Will +6 [+3 base, +3 Wis]

*BAB:* +1
*CMB:* +1
*CMD:* +2 (+2 vs being tripped, and saves to avoid being tripped)
*Melee Atk:* +1 (1d8/x3/P, spear)  
*Melee Atk:* +1 (1d6/x2/B, quarterstaff)
*Ranged Atk:* +2 (1d4/x2/20 ft./P, dart)

*Skills:*
Handle Animal +7 [2 ranks, +2 Cha, +3 class skill]
Heal +10 [2 ranks, +3 Wis, +3 class skill, +2 Self-Sufficient]
Knowledge (geography) +6 [1 rank, +1 Int, +3 class skill]
Knowledge (nature) +8 [2 ranks, +1 Int, +3 class skill, +2 nature sense]
Perception +9 [1 ranks, +3 Wis, +3 class skill, +2 Alertness]
Profession (herbalist) +8 [2 ranks, +3 Wis, +3 class skill]
Sense Motive +10 [1 rank, +3 Wis, +3 class skill, +2 Alertness, +1 World-Traveler]
Spellcraft +5 [1 rank, +1 Int, +3 class skill]
Survival +12 [2 ranks, +3 Wis, +3 class skill, +2 nature sense, +2 Self-Sufficient]

*Feats:*
Self-Sufficient [human bonus feat]
Alertness [1st level]

*Traits:*
World-Traveler (+1 to Sense Motive, and is always class skill)
Sacred Touch (Can stabilize a dying creature as a standard action by touch)

*Languages:*  Common, Druidic, Witchwood dialect

*Spells Per Day*
Save DC +3
0th – _detect magic, detect poison, stabilize, light_ 
1st - _cure light wounds, magic fang, speak with animals_ 

*Equipment*
Backpack
2 daggers 
10 darts 
Sickle 
_Agile Alpenstock_ (+5 foot enhancement bonus to speed, and +2 enhancement bonus to CMD against trips attempts and saving throws to avoid being tripped)
Leather armor 
Bedroll 
Waterskin 
50 ft. rope 
Trail rations (10 days’ worth) 
Belt pouch 
Holly and mistletoe
Traveler’s outfit 
Explorer’s outfit
Healer’s kit
Flint and steel
Mug
Fishhook
Herbalists’ tools (mortar and pestle, sample jars, etc.)
Five pounds of soap

*Money*
10gp

*Bran, dog animal companion:*  Small animal; HD 3d8+3: hp 26; Init +3; Spd 40 ft.; AC 15 (+3 Dex, +2 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 12; Base Atk +2; CMB +2; CMD +5; Atk: bite +5 melee (1d4+1); full Atk: bite +5 melee (1d4+1); Space/Reach 5ft./5ft.; SQ low-light vision, link, share spells, scent; AL N; SV Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +2; Str 13, Dex 17, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6.

_Skills and Feats:_ Perception +3, Stealth +4; Weapon Finesse (bite).

_Tricks Known:_  Attack, Defend, Down, Heel, Come, Guard, Seek

~~~~~

*Appearance:*  Ullara Halx is an exceptionally short woman, not much taller than a youth, with bright golden hair and clear green eyes.  With a bit of imagination, one could imagine her in a gown at a party of some nobleman, fluttering a fan and her eyelashes at whatever silk-dressed dandy looked to gather her into his circle.  But it does take some imagination, because Ullara is usually found wearing leather armor over tough homespun skirts and leggings, with a practical pocketed vest and hooded cloak over all.  A sickle wrapped in leather to protect her from its edge is tied to her belt, and she bears a small quiver of heavy darts at her side.  She usually has a well-made staff in one hand, carved with a hint of vines and the serpent of wisdom, symbols of healing.  The carving is not terribly good, but it’s recognizable.  She bears a well-used backpack, and bunches of herbs dangle from a small portable drying rack she has tied to it.  Her hair is usually tightly braided, often with strips of fine dyed leather.

Her companion, a brindle mastiff she calls Bran, comes up nearly to her shoulder.  He’s an outsized hulk of a beast, and looks even larger next to Ullara’s tiny frame.  

*Personality:*  Ullara is more ready with a smile than a frown, but that only after she’s had a chance to take your measure.  She’s quick as assessing a situation, and ready to deliver advice in a gentle or acerbic manner as is needed to get folks on an even keel again.  Practical and driven by a need to restore order, she does not suffer fools well, though gets along amazingly with children.

*Background:*  Most folks do not travel far beyond their villages.  There is danger in the world, from weather, from brigands, wild beasts, even from the dangers of the magical paths that merchants do trod.  Ullara’s kin, in that respect, were different.  They sought the fringes between their villages and the woodlands, gleaning healing herbs and growing in knowledge as they traded their lore with others of their kind.  Though those in the villages were willing to trade with them for poultices and tonics, they were not always welcome when there was no need.  The “wildling Halxes” were considered by some to be half-fey, born of some nature spirit and enjoying their unpredictable favor, because how else could they survive out there, beyond the safety of walls?

Ullara’s father, her mother never spoke of.  When she was very young, Ullara had thought surely her father was the forest spirit the villagers claimed, because how else could her mother have known as much as she did.  When she grew older, Ullara suspected that she had been fathered by one of the villagers, a man who would never speak up and claim her out of fear or shame or dread of her mother’s wrath.  But just before Ullara found herself on her own, she began to wonder if her first suspicion wasn’t true, for her mother had been raven-haired and brown-eyed, and nearly every villager the same.  Where, then, had come her sun-hair and moss-eyes?  But her mother loved her dearly, and questions of her ancestry seemed rather silly in the grand scheme of things.

Ullara learned from a young age to ignore the suspicions of the insular and let her skill speak for itself.  When a girl could track a wounded deer over a league of broken ground, or help break the wound-fever of a man in delirium, the stares of the villagers seemed less hostile when they were tinged with gratitude.  Her mother was proud of Ullara’s skill, and the two of them made their rounds of a half-dozen villages together.  Despite the villagers’ suspicions, living on the fringes of the woods was indeed hard, and it took all their cunning to keep the two of them alive when winter-thin wolves would stalk them, or stranger things out of the depths would come a-calling.  

When Ullara was sixteen, she woke one morning on the forest’s edge to find herself alone, all her mother’s things gone, as if she had just walked away.  There was no trail, though her mother had left behind the tome of collected knowledge of the Halxes, a book of devotion to nature and the processes of the natural world.  Ullara went to each of the villages on her route, asking after her mother, Jarda Halx.  No one had seen her.  

Ullara traded hunting skill and her healing gift to a stout and fearless woodcutter named Gresh for houseroom one winter, and he took her in, heedless of her “unnatural” reputation (he was not the sharpest axe on the rack).  She used her time to study the book of Halx more thoroughly than she ever had before, and within its pages found not just recipes for healing bruises, but for calling upon the powers of nature itself.  When winter was up and she was determined to set out wandering again, much to her surprise Gresh handed her a polished staff that he had crudely carved with healer’s symbols during the long winter.

“Was given me by my granda, who got it from his granda, who said he got it from a tree who talked to him and asked him to spare its life.  Granda said the tree said because he’d let it stay, the tree would make it easy for him to go and find another.  It’s a traveler’s staff; makes you walk fast and sure.”  Gresh thrust it into Ullara’s hands, blushing.  “You be knowing more about trees than even me, knowing more than anyone ever did.  Seems be like it should belong to you.  You be a good egg, no matter what peoples say.  I lives on the edges too.  I t’ain’t ‘fraid of you.”  And he would say no more about it, ducking his head if she tried to ask.

That summer, she walked into the woods.  Two years later, she walked out again, still having found no trace of her mother, but having been accepted by the deep power of the earth.  Now Ullara sees the power of nature in not just the trees of her forest, but the people and animals of the world around her.  She would see them safe in her hands and in her care, those careful stewards of the land.  And to those who would despoil it or cause needless death?  Well, she also walked out of the woods with a half-feral hound who acted as her helper, and her temper.

That temper gave her the boldness to not just brave the wilderness, but the villagers and even the townsfolk she had rarely met.  She’d learned that nature extended everywhere, even where the trees had been cut to make houses, where animals all lived under harness or roof, where people rarely saw a living plant.  Yet life thrived there as well.  Ullara was determined to widen her circle, to add to the book of Halx, to gain in knowledge not just for own sake, but for that of her family.  Whether had mother had left or been taken, Ullara would not let obsession deter her from honoring her.

Slowly Ullara began to offer her services farther afield, sometimes only going on the tales of travelers as she ventured beyond the Witchwood region into the larger towns, and even the cities.  Healing skill was valued whether it was used on a man savaged by a wolf or a man cut in a bar fight, and a burn was a burn whether it came from kitchen fire or forge.  And her ability to keep herself alive along roads without having to burden herself with a caravan, to travel swiftly to even remote and distant places, meant Ullara was a swift and competent person to hire for a wide number of situations.  Not many necessarily would at first glance, as she looked like a slightly overgrown doll, but once they’d seen the mastiff that came to shoulder-height on her, most chose to keep their opinions out of her earshot.

She came to the attention of the local Baron when she darted in to heal a guardsman of his Chancellor when they’d been attacked by bandits on the road.  The Chancellor’s guards were beating off the desperate rogues, but one man had fallen to a chance arrow and likely would have died before anyone could have seen to him.  Ullara had been traveling to a nearby town, shadowing the Chancellor’s carriage so as to avoid the very problem the Chancellor was suffering from, and she would not allow someone to suffer on her watch.  She empowered Bran with magic to defend them, and healed the guard on the spot, Bran snarling at anyone who got near.

The Chancellor had a rather good first impression of her, and recommended her to the Baron as someone who could be of use for the odd, incidental problems that do come up from time to time.  Though Ullara was startled that someone of such high rank would take enough interest in her, who had been a village healer most of her life, to employ her to see to issues beyond her own little sphere, she has become rather intrigued by the possibilities to see more of the world and the people in it.

Ullara is a wandering healer, hunter, and guide with a ruthlessly practical outlook on life.  Her tongue can be fierce when provoked by fools, but with children and animals she can be very gentle indeed.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi, 

   Scott DeWar here, Plays Jan (pronounced yawn) the bard. Can't wait for you three to join the game!

Doghead, will this become tho new official ooc thread?


----------



## Axel (Nov 24, 2013)

Welcome newbies. Prepare to be bullied, abused, sworn at and argued with. And that's just Bayar . 

After the last adventure, dogs could be viewed with some suspicion. Fun times!


----------



## doghead (Nov 25, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> Doghead, will this become tho new official ooc thread?




We will use the old OOC thread to tie up any loose ends from the events so far. Then I will close it off.

So, in short, yes. Soon.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 25, 2013)

Started drafting an IC response, but after a big day and 6 hours until I have to be up again, I am going to have tokeep it quick and dirty tonight. Hopefully I will have a little more time tomorrow. 

*Tailspinner* - my natural inclination is to core characters. So monk, good. That been said, while I am a bit leery of some of the non-core classes, I think that the Inquisitor or witch may actually be a better fit. Something to keep in mind. The Baron is not going to employ evil characters, people her cannot trust. Let me know what you are thinking.

*Isida Kep'Tukari* - personally, I vote the personal and specific and a little left field. Looking forward to seeing the rest of the right up.

See you all soon.

Night.

thotd


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 25, 2013)

Ok, have my full character sheet and background/etc. up.  If all is good, I'll pop it in the Rogue's Gallery.  How did you want to introduce us?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 26, 2013)

Character complete. I went with monk.


----------



## doghead (Nov 27, 2013)

And then there were seven.

One thing I forgot to state specifically is that each of the characters is in the employ, in the case of the the *Ullara*, *Thuan* and *Rufus*, the Baron. (the original characters are all in the service of the Chancellor). Please include something in the background as to how your characters came to this. The Baron and his Chancellor each have in their household staff a number of people of unusual talents, which the Baron and Chancellor employ on a variety of tasks.

I dug up the following from the wilds of the first OOC thread. Most of this was in the campaign wiki, which failed its save vs disintegration at some point. When things slow down, I will try and re-build it. Meanwhile ...



> However, for simplicity, perhaps we should just stick to the PF pantheon. There is a description of the various deities on the pathfinder wiki.






> Dogheads PbP Guide
> 
> 1. Post.
> 
> ...






> The Land
> 
> I am going to start you in a moderately small sovereign Duchy, one a number of small states or principalities making up the 'island'. I am going to use the cluster modal. Surrounding the capitol, there are a number of regional cities. These are ruled by Barons and are mostly fortified. They are the administrative centres for each of the regions. Surrounding each of the cities are a number of market towns. These are generally not fortified, although they may have some fortified buildings. Surrounding each of these are a number of villages.
> 
> ...






> I am thinking that I might tie the group together by putting your characters all in the service of the local Frieherr (Baron). Or better still, perhaps in the service of the Kanzler (Chancellor) of the local Frieherr.
> 
> _These are troubled times. The young Duke is said to be ill, and he has no male heir. Two great neighbouring powers are rattling their sabres, while returned mercenaries from the last war still carry on their trade across the Duchy as bandits. Dark clouds roll across the once featureless sky of the Netherworld. And the ancient fair folk have reportedly been seen in the courts of man for the first time in three generations.
> 
> ...




For this game, we can assume that the Baron has being doing the same.

The reason for having all the charaters in th eemploy of the Chancellor and abron are simple:
1. It give the party a reason d'etre.
2. It allows me to introduce everyone immediately.
3. It avoids the problem of having to explain why a random stranger would be asked or allowed to join.

 [MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION] - in the original OOC thread you mentioned the idea of *Bayar* as one of the Marshal's "head-kickers". If you wish to, we can incorporate that. We can say, for the last few months, Bayar was seconded to the Chancellor's household for a time, during which the events of the last adventure happened. It is up to you. 

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 27, 2013)

Feel free to read the War of the Burning Sky Players guide. You may choose to have your character know as much, or as little from it as you think appropriate.

Its seems that the first adventure is also available for download from the WOTBS site. Read it if you wish to bored stupid for the rest of the game. The same goes for the rest of the material on the site. Read at your own risk.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 27, 2013)

doghead said:


> Feel free to read the War of the Burning Sky Players guide. You may choose to have your character know as much, or as little from it as you think appropriate.
> 
> Its seems that the first adventure is also available for download from the WOTBS site. Read it if you wish to bored stupid for the rest of the game. The same goes for the rest of the material on the site. Read at your own risk.
> 
> thotd




Downloaded. I really get bored at home with no internet access. *SIGHHHHHH*


----------



## doghead (Nov 27, 2013)

All the characters have now been introduced into the new IC thread. Its all yours.

*Rathan*, *Isida Kep'Tukari* and *Tailspinner* - Once you have incorporated a description of how your characters came to be in the Baron's employ in their Background, I will get you to add your character to the RG thread.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 27, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> Downloaded. I really get bored at home with no internet access. *SIGHHHHHH*




Glad to have been able to help. Happy readings.

thotd


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 27, 2013)

[D][/D]







doghead said:


> All the characters have now been introduced into the new IC thread. Its all yours.
> 
> *Rathan*, *Isida Kep'Tukari* and *Tailspinner* - Once you have incorporated a description of how your characters came to be in the Baron's employ in their Background, I will get you to add your character to the RG thread.
> 
> thotd




Incorporated!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 27, 2013)

I'll Baronate myself this evening once I wake up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 27, 2013)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> I'll Baronate myself this evening once I wake up.



 pleasant dreams day sleeper!


----------



## doghead (Nov 27, 2013)

Tailspinner said:


> Incorporated!




Simple but effective. Nice work. You can add Li in the RG thread here.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 27, 2013)

doghead said:


> Simple but effective. Nice work. You can add Li in the RG thread here.
> 
> thotd




yea Tailspinner!!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 28, 2013)

All righty then, Ullara has been Baronated.


----------



## doghead (Nov 29, 2013)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> All righty then, Ullara has been Baronated.




Nice. Happy. See you in the RG.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 29, 2013)

I have re-built the Campaign Manager. Or more specifically, I have re-built the campaign wiki. I think, if everything was working correctly, the wiki start page should appear front and centre on the main page. But somewhere along the line the the wiki appears to have disassociated itself from the Campaign Group. So it is now reached via the "Links" box in the sidebar.

You should be able to reach it through my profile page.

I am not quite sure what is allowed in terms of group members editing pages, or even created their own. It is not the most intuitive setup. However, the idea is that it is there for everyone.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Dec 16, 2013)

It is taking me forever to write up the IC thread posts at the moment. I feel like my thoughts are swimming in molasses. 

Anyway, a new IC post is up (finally). Have fun.

ghostcat, no more coloured text please. 

Cheers

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 16, 2013)

doghead said:


> It is taking me forever to write up the IC thread posts at the moment. I feel like my thoughts are swimming in molasses.
> 
> Anyway, a new IC post is up (finally). Have fun.
> 
> ...



its ok. My mental capacity is still not up to par as it was 2 years ago before the major medical maleficence happened. you go at your own pace.


----------



## Axel (Dec 16, 2013)

If it makes you feel any better, my ability to rp is in inverse proportion to the amount of cricket on the telly


----------



## doghead (Dec 16, 2013)

Axel said:


> If it makes you feel any better, my ability to rp is in inverse proportion to the amount of cricket on the telly




Its a wonder we have seen anything of you at all with the Ashes on at the moment. Have you managed to get yourself to the WACA for any of the third test?

thotd


----------



## Axel (Dec 16, 2013)

Disappointingly no. First time in about 20 years I haven't gone. Between my son's birthday on the weekend and sustained working weeks of 70+ hours since September I have neither the time nor the energy. 

Good series though! Brings back memories of 1988


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 16, 2013)

too bad they wont ley you watch that at work. that and football.


----------



## Axel (Dec 16, 2013)

True! Though, I don't know about your neck of the woods, but here we have two wonderful inventions called the radio and the internet. Sometimes they even go together!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 16, 2013)

Axel said:


> True! Though, I don't know about your neck of the woods, but here we have two wonderful inventions called the radio and the internet. Sometimes they even go together!




I am in America where every one uses the 'net for everything except for work! My brother is a general manager of a small firm that recently upgraded their firewall. Well, this firewall shuts out facebook, nicknamed wastebook, and they saw a 17 % increase in production! 

So, having said that, enjoy your cricket and football game while you can!


----------



## Axel (Dec 17, 2013)

That's the beauty of modern smart phones - nobody can stop you from getting whatever internet "stuff" you might want when you want it. Except maybe the telco...


----------



## doghead (Dec 17, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> too bad they wont ley you watch that at work. that and football.




By football I guess that you are talking about American Football or Gridiron? Because there is only one game of football, and it is played with a round ball and your feet.

The Bengals 9 and 5 and divisional leaders, who would have thought it? They didn't looks so hot against the Steelers however. Never really been a fan of the Broncos, but good to see Manning showing the youngsters how it is done, however.

thotd


----------



## Axel (Dec 17, 2013)

American football is the only version that doesn't really use the feet. All the other codes (rugby, afl, Gaelic etc) all need quite a bit of kicking


----------



## doghead (Dec 17, 2013)

I haven't seen Fangor/Eban for a couple of weeks now, and only one IC post so far. If we don't see anything prior to the party heading though the door (assuming that they do), then I will have Eban exit stage right temporarily.

Are you still with us  [MENTION=17100]Fangor the Fierce[/MENTION]? If so, let us know. 

thotd


----------



## doghead (Dec 17, 2013)

Hola Fangor. Good to have you back.

Just a quick note, I am going to be travelling tomorrow, and the next few days are likely to be a little busy. Please bear with me if there is a bit of a delay. 

Cheers

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 17, 2013)

doghead said:


> By football I guess that you are talking about American Football or Gridiron? Because there is only one game of football, and it is played with a round ball and your feet.
> 
> thotd




I meant the round ball that gets kicked around, actually.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 17, 2013)

doghead said:


> I haven't seen Fangor/Eban for a couple of weeks now, and only one IC post so far. If we don't see anything prior to the party heading though the door (assuming that they do), then I will have Eban exit stage right temporarily.
> 
> Are you still with us   @_*Fangor the Fierce*_ ? If so, let us know.
> 
> thotd



It looks like you are trying to hold a seance. Hey, it worked!


----------



## doghead (Dec 20, 2013)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> OOC - Are we still allowed to use the Four Oracles option from the beginning of the game?  Just thought I would ask..




The short answer is yes, maybe.

The long answer is ... longer. What did you have in mind?

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey boss, what did a 23 knowledge: netherworld check give on new information.

Also to all, I don't think running into the netherworld unprepared and ill equipped is a very bad idea. Scratch that, its a very very bad and utterly crazy idea.

just sayin'.


----------



## Axel (Dec 20, 2013)

You learn that the netherworld is creepy and strange? 

Also, agree on preparation (prior planning prevents piss poor performance etc etc). Still, it's only a few minutes walk. We'll be fine.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 20, 2013)

Axel said:


> We'll be fine.




huh. famous last words, right before the TPK.


----------



## Axel (Dec 20, 2013)

Having just DM'd a TPK (accidentally!) I do agree that it is normally more poor decision making on the player's part than anything else. Still, luck plays into it too.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 20, 2013)

That's the point of roleplaying rather than rollplaying. Situations sometime dictate that you take actions under less than optimum conditions.


----------



## doghead (Dec 20, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> huh. famous last words, right before the TPK.




I've never had a TPK. Humm ...

[sblock=Scott]Hey boss, what did a 23 knowledge: netherworld check give on new information.

Umm. Ok I have nothing. Seriously. So what I will do is allow you to keep the result as 'beeanie'. Either you can call it in for a specific question while in the Netherworld, or I will give you information if an appropriate opportunity comes up.

You can have the first DC check in the IC thread for free (you still get to keep your beeanie).[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 20, 2013)

doghead said:


> I've never had a TPK. Humm ...



Well let's not start now.



doghead said:


> [sblock=Scott]Hey boss, what did a 23 knowledge: netherworld check give on new information.
> 
> Umm. Ok I have nothing. Seriously. So what I will do is allow you to keep the result as 'beeanie'. Either you can call it in for a specific question while in the Netherworld, or I will give you information if an appropriate opportunity comes up.
> 
> You can have the first DC check in the IC thread for free (you still get to keep your beeanie).[/sblock]



understood


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah, this will be interesting, but according to the wounded Steward, bleeding and torn up, and the person they are needing to talk to is beyond the door, there wasn't much 'planning' that Eban could discern.  Then again, he's at a slight advantage with being able to conjure up a weapon if needed. Who all is 'weaponless' right now?


----------



## Axel (Dec 23, 2013)

I think most people brought their full kit, in that way that adventurer's over the world take pleasure in lugging 200 lbs of gear to the pub...

Bayar brought weapons but no armour or shield.  Or anything else other than small personal items and a handful of coins. 

Fun times!


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 23, 2013)

Axel said:


> I think most people brought their full kit, in that way that adventurer's over the world take pleasure in lugging 200 lbs of gear to the pub...
> 
> Bayar brought weapons but no armour or shield.  Or anything else other than small personal items and a handful of coins.
> 
> Fun times!




That's not pleasure; it paranoia.


----------



## Axel (Dec 23, 2013)

An actual quote from one of my players: "We're adventurers! We don't need to follow social protocols!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 23, 2013)

Protocols smotocols.  

It's just a pity that battle-scarred armor isn't quite appropriate for letter-delivering, cause I think I'm gonna miss that here in about ten seconds.


----------



## doghead (Dec 24, 2013)

Usually you have to pry adventures out of their armour and away from their gear with a crowbar. Of course, there is no way the PC's would have been let into Herr Borne's house geared for war. And a group of individuals loitering around the front door dressed as raiders would have attracted ... attention. 

Will there be consequences? Maybe. Would there have been if the PC's had returned to the Baron's residence to collect their gear? Sure. 

Credit to you for playing to the spirit of the game, not the meta-game. it is a pleasure gaming with you.

thotd


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 24, 2013)

Aw, thanks!  It's great to game with you too!

And I edited my post to include some Will saves for Ullara and Bran.


----------



## Axel (Dec 24, 2013)

I'll admit the thought crossed my mind. Then I thought how frustrated an actual person would be to waste over an hour backtracking, to put on heavy and uncomfortable metal plate. To go for a few minutes walk and back again. After a day of forced inactivity for a 19 year old. Not a chance!

So here we are. At least Bayar isn't being shot at this time. Yet...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 24, 2013)

but watch out for those bushes . . . .


----------



## Axel (Dec 27, 2013)

Is that like George of the jungle...watch out for that tree! ???


----------



## doghead (Dec 27, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone. 

I hope that you have all had a great time, exercised moderation where appropriate and managed to find a moment somewhere during the madness to contemplate the true meaning of Christmas.

I should have time to get an IC response up tomorrow night.

Until then, enjoy sensibly.

thotd


----------



## Axel (Dec 27, 2013)

Sounds good...no rush on my part. 

Never understood why this drink in moderation is proposed around Christmas. My family is large and full of self-centred racists. I spend most of the year avoiding them (for the most part). The one day they're all together and can't be avoided is the one day I need to drink heavily!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 27, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> but watch out for those bushes . . . .






Axel said:


> Is that like George of the jungle...watch out for that tree! ???




Exactly!


----------



## doghead (Dec 29, 2013)

So has anyone else been getting 502 Bad Gateway error messages. I had a couple of hours set aside last night but couldn't get to the site. 

*sigh*

Seems to be working tonight. Stay tuned ....

thotd


----------



## Axel (Dec 29, 2013)

Don't you love it when technology conspires against you? In seriousness, I write posts in Notepad in this circumstances. Then format later


----------



## doghead (Dec 29, 2013)

Axel said:


> Don't you love it when technology conspires against you? In seriousness, I write posts in Notepad in this circumstances. Then format later




So do I usually. But I couldn't access the site to re-back over the thread to see what had been written previously. Which kind of left me stuck. 

However, all done now. For better or worse.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 29, 2013)

I am getting pop up mania here today and last several days. It puts a 2 to 3 second lag between things and seriously aggravating  banners and redirrects. I am going to post this in the meta thread in a short bit. It has been like this the last several days, except Saturday when I had the same gateway error.


----------



## doghead (Dec 29, 2013)

Saturday was about the time I was getting the same problem. 

I use Mac/Safari combo, which seems to be fairly resistant to pop-ups. I haven't seen any on this site. Not that that is of much help to you. Hopefully they have some more useful advise in meta.

ps. I got this message when I tried to follow the IC cyote roll link:



> Who are you? *doghead*
> What are you doing here? *Checking something*
> There's nothing you want to see here! *Obviously not*
> 
> ...




I don't require you to link to rolls, I was just trying to check which was the Reflex save, and which was the Willpower save. I think the Reflex is the +5, the Will +8.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 29, 2013)

doghead said:


> I don't require you to link to rolls, I was just trying to check which was the Reflex save, and which was the Willpower save. I think the Reflex is the +5, the Will +8.
> 
> thotd




I know you don't require links, but I couldn't get a roll result even!

And you have the rolls correct: Reflex is the +5, the Will +8.


----------



## Axel (Dec 30, 2013)

I got an iPhone 5 as an early Christmas present (old phone died a painful and thoroughly deserved death). Turns out there's an app for various forums (including ENWorld) that bypasses all the banners, pop ups and crap. And let's you make posts like this


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 30, 2013)

I haven't been having those problems - I run IE with the pop-up filter set to "Hell, no!" if that helps anyone.


----------



## doghead (Dec 30, 2013)

Just a heads up, I am going to visit friends in the country tomorrow, and not sure what the internet access will be like. So it might be a couple of days until I can update. 

 [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] I tend to agree with Morrus. I think you might have a virus.

 [MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION] Nice one on the phone. I think I looked at an app that allowed me to check Enworld via my phone, but it was fiddly, and IIRC, there was some fairly intrusive advertising.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Feb 10, 2014)

Working on an IC update at the moment, but before I do there are a couple of things I wanted to mention. 

The Netherworld encounter was intended as a multi-threat challenge. While I think it worked on some levels, I think overall the experience was more frustrating (which I wasn't going for) than disturbing and/or threatening (which I was going for). I think this is partly because I tend to play my meta-game cards very close to my chest. I am, at heart, a simulationist - for me the joy of gaming comes from immersion in the setting. I tend to want to covey information through the IC description*. But of course characters immersion is much greater than any player's (and they are probably a little less distracted by things like RL), and their experience is much more information rich. Which is where some meta-game or OOC information is appropriate.

There are some DM who seem to make this seem effortless. I am not one of those unfortunately. So sorry, I am going to use you as my test subjects as I work on improving. Feel free to let me know how you are going, because feedback is good.

I also really like the idea of allowing players to utilise a range of character resources - abilities, skills, background etc - to tackle problems. If you can describe how it applies, I will consider it. With the Netherworld I had in mind a couple of ways each element could be countered, but it was in no way an exhaustive list. You came up with some I had thought of, some I hadn't.

So, with that said, I thought that I would allow each of you to make a "information" check using any skill or attribute that you think would be relevant to your characters experience in the Netherworld. I am still tossing up whether to go with one yes/no question for each 5 points above the DC, or just providing one piece of information per 5 points above the DC. Perhaps I should let you choose which one you want.

* I have lined up the initial description from each Moment below in case it useful.

[sblock=Moment One]The ground falls away slightly at the track departs the portal and enters the valley. The ground is rough and broken, mostly rock and hard dirt strewn with loose rocks and boulders. The footing is treacherous enough to require those on the move to pay attention to what they are doing. The path meanders a little, but cuts a fairly unobstructed path up the slope of the valley to the saddle at the far end.

Small clusters of rough spiky bushes are scattered around the valley on either side of the path. Despite their spindly branches and sparse spiky foliage, their interiors seem draped in shade, as if they have gathered up the surrounding shadows and wrapped them up within their branches.

At first the Netherworld appears silent except for the small noises of your passage across the hard ground. But gradually you become aware of a low discordant hum lurking in among the crunch of boots on hard ground, the clatter of stones dislodged and the small clinks of hard item against like. Elusive when listened for, it snatches your thoughts as soon as you stop pay attention, snagging in the corners of the mind like burrs in a woollen cloak.[/sblock]

[sblock=Moment Two]The ground falls away slightly as the track departs the portal and enters the valley. The ground is rough and broken, mostly rock and hard dirt strewn with loose rocks and boulders. The footing is treacherous enough to require those on the move to pay attention to what they are doing. The track zigs and zags as it works its way through the valley and up the far side.

Small clusters of rough spiky bushes crowd in on either side of the path forcing it to twist and wind its way between them. The way between the bushes remains unobstructed but the tough spiky branches seem to be reaching towards the open corridor. They snag clothes, tear at bare skin with brutal thorns, batter exposed limbs. Despite their spindly branches and sparse spiky foliage, their interiors seem draped in shade, as if they have gathered up the surrounding shadows and wrapped them up within their branches.

A low discordant hum lurks in among the crunch of boots on hard ground, the clatter of stones dislodged and the small clinks of hard item against like. Elusive when listened for, it snatches your thoughts as soon as you stop pay attention, snagging in the corners of the mind like burrs in a woollen cloak.[/sblock]

[sblock=Moment Three]The ground falls away slightly as the track departs the portal and enters the valley. The ground is rough and broken, rock and hard dirt covered with jagged rocks and stones that shift and slide underfoot. The footing is treacherous requiring those on the move to pay attention to what they are doing. The track zigs and zags as it works its way through the valley and up the far side.

Large twisted spiky bushes crowd the path forcing it to twist and wind its way like an animal track between them. The way between the bushes criss crossed by the tough spiky branches leaving an open path too small for a fully grown adult to walk though without being forced to duck under and step around the thorny branches. They snag clothes, tear at bare skin with brutal thorns, and batter exposed limbs. The tough knotty branches and sparse spiky foliage are draped in shade, as if they have gathered up the surrounding shadows and wrapped up the path in gloom.

The gloom is filled with a terrible dissonance. It is as if from a great distance millions of voices are all crying out at at the same time for attention, but each one hopelessly lost in the cacophony of their own cries. It fills your head, a terrible meaningless symphony punctuated by fragmentary snatches of clarity constantly snatching at your attention, snagging in the corners of the mind like burrs in a woollen cloak.[/sblock]

[sblock=Moment Four]The ground levels and begins to rise as the path works its way across the floor of the valley and up the other side. The entry portal is not visible, nor is the destination portal. The ground is rough and broken, broken rock overlaid with with loose jagged rocks and stones that shift and slide underfoot. The footing is treacherous requiring those on the move to pay attention to what they are doing. The track twists and turns as it works its way across the valley and up the far side. 

Small stunted trees bristling with jagged spikes crowd the path forcing it to twist and wind its way like an animal track between them. The trees loom across the path, reaching into the space and leaving an open path too small for a fully grown adult to walk though without being forced to duck under and step around the knotted, thorny branches. They snag clothes, tear at bare skin with brutal thorns, and batter exposed limbs. The tough knotty branches and sparse spiky foliage are draped in shade, as if they have gathered up the surrounding shadows and wrapped up the path in deepening gloom.

The gloom is filled with a terrible chorus. It is as if millions of voices are all singing a song of their loneliness, crying out at at the same time for attention, but each one hopelessly lost in the cacophony. It fills your head, a terrible meaningless symphony punctuated by fragmentary snatches of clarity constantly snatching at your attention, snagging in the corners of the mind like burrs in a woollen cloak. The lingering refrain of Jan's song seems to keep it at bay.[/sblock]

[sblock=Moment Five]The ground rise as the path works its way up the valley towards the exit; a simple stone door frame just visible through the trees and the gloom. Above it rises a huge, heavy thundercloud, a might grey anvil squatting malevolently over the portal. The slope is a ogre's staircase built of fractured and broken boulders overlaid with with loose jagged rocks and stones that shift and slide underfoot. The footing is treacherous requiring those on the move to pay attention to what they are doing. The track is nothing more than a suggestion, a lingering echo of something like a path.

Gnarled and stunted trees bristling with jagged spikes and draped in shadow, inside of which even darker shadows seem to shift and slide, crowd slope up to the portal. The trees loom across the path, reaching into the space and leaving an open path too small for a fully grown adult to walk though without being forced to duck under and step around the knotted, thorny branches. They snag clothes, tear at bare skin with brutal thorns, and batter exposed limbs. Between the dark clouds overhead and the shadows draped from the trees it is as if night has begun to claim the land.

The gloom is filled with a terrible chorus. It is as if millions of voices are all singing a song of their loneliness, crying out at at the same time for attention, but each one hopelessly lost in the cacophony. It fills your head, a terrible meaningless symphony punctuated by fragmentary snatches of clarity constantly snatching at your attention, snagging in the corners of the mind like burrs in a woollen cloak. Only the last lingering refrain of Jan's song continues to keep it at bay for the moment.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the explanatory notes. I found that encounter frustrating, disturbing and threatening. Probably in that order. To be assaulted so heavily without respite was frustrating and threatening. To have no obvious sources of the attacks was disturbing. 

I do appreciate the chance to learn more about how we could "fight back", for lack if a better phrase. Unfortunately Bayar is not in the party for his thinking, nor does he have a great deal of skills that could be useful for learning more (or indeed a great deal of skill points...). As I see it:

Prof(soldier): Already used. Blows landed are deliberate and not the result of "walking through a blackberry bush". 
Heal: Could tell us more about the type of thing attacking us. Shape of the wound, "pine needles" left behind etc.
Intimidate: Gonna be a bit of a long bow here... Are the physical and mental attacks linked? Did the timing coincide indicating a single source or an experienced group? Or was it disjointed a little? Was it possible to sub-consciously understand the goal of whatever was beating seven shades of  out of us?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 12, 2014)

*head spins*

mind reals*

*stomach lurches*

Ok. My thoughts on this horror story. It had pretty much the right amount of creep factor that you can put into a d and d game. It is very hard to do that in any game.

I found the challenge of it very much to my liking:
1. I am playing a bard, a class that I am not too familiar with with the exception of the bard in first edition where you start in fighter, then thief and finally in the training of the druids.

2. the idea of the netherworld being homebrew, to gives a complete mystery to the whole game

3. we are playing an adventure path of which I know just barely a modicum of knowledge.

I am luvin' it!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 12, 2014)

I found the descriptions very creepy and disturbing, so that totally worked on that level.

But as a player I was frustrated at the thorns because I felt I had very little control over what to do other than endure with my saves - and as a 2nd level character, I'm basically in the hands of the dice gods to keep myself alive.  It was sort of interesting to try to figure out what things we could use to help ourselves, but I still had only a vague sense of what I could do to protect myself or others.  I moved slow, I tried to duck, I had my staff to help me not get tripped, but even after all that I still have only a +1 to my Reflex save (I didn't know if we got any numerical bonus for certain actions or equipment).

For Ullara, with only a single healing spell available, a big party, and the probably-wounded Baron at the end the line, it felt like getting into a slap-fight against a windmill.  Her outdoor prowess availed her not at all, which was definitely scary, and if she had been hit more than a couple of times, she would have dropped dead.

So... on the one hand, good frightening description.  On the other hand, I felt helpless and hapless.

If we're able to quantify, together, what we can do to save ourselves, hopefully the return trip will be less frustrating.


----------



## doghead (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. Its good to know that the encounter wasn't a complete disaster. I have to go to work soon, and then I really need to get some sleep. But your comments have given me some ideas, and something to work on. I will get back to you with a response tomorrow.

Cheers

thotd


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 24, 2014)

Just to be clear, we are to make 3 or 4 rolls per round?

1. AC Check vs Netherworld Attack/Damage [not understanding what the roll is here]

2. Mobility Check (Acrobatics, Jump, Climb, Reflex) [mobility check using our favorite check]

3. Will Save ['nuff said]

4. Attack/Damage rolls [optional]


What type of roll is required for number one above?


----------



## doghead (Feb 25, 2014)

Tailspinner said:


> Just to be clear, we are to make 3 or 4 rolls per round?




Yes. Although #1 may entail two rolls (Attack and Damage if required), as might #4.



Tailspinner said:


> 1. AC Check vs Netherworld Attack/Damage [not understanding what the roll is here]




I just thought I would try running with "the player makes all rolls" approach for this section. 

So rather than me rolling for the Netherworld Attack/Damage, you do. Attack +1. Damage 1d6. Effectively, you are trying to roll under your AC with 1d20+1. If you fail, you suffer 1d6 damage.



Tailspinner said:


> 4. Attack/Damage rolls [optional]




Yes. Your PC doesn't have to attempt an attack (but trust me, you want to) So number 4. is optional.

thotd


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 25, 2014)

doghead said:


> So rather than me rolling for the Netherworld Attack/Damage, you do. Attack +1. Damage 1d6. Effectively, you are trying to roll under your AC with 1d20+1. If you fail, you suffer 1d6 damage.




Is it Attack +1 or +0? Game thread shows +0.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2014)

I think attack +1 is an example.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 4, 2014)

I hope people don't mind, but I went ahead and rolled for the Misfortune reroll.  I think it might help with moving things along in the future.  If you would rather that your characters have the reroll, then I am ok with that as well.  Just looking to use Eban's skills to help out the group as needed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2014)

forget i posted any thing here


----------



## doghead (Mar 9, 2014)

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] I get the feeling from the response that you had something in mind when you asked for the Sense Motive roll, but I can't work out what it was. Do you suspect that Herr Bourn was hiding a stash of weapons or food in the tower? Something like that?

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2014)

oh, no. Nothing like that. He was making sure there was nothing wrong at the home front where the servants and such were at.


----------



## doghead (Mar 16, 2014)

A bit confused as to what the plan is. 

From what I can understand, the intention is deliver the letters first. Delivering the letters will take, according to Herr Bourn's route, at least two full days (a day to get to Gate Pass, and and a day to get back, and assuming no complications). So the references to returning to Herr Bourn's residence in the morning are throwing me. Unless there is a reason for heading there before departing for Gate Pass.

Also worth noting, getting to Gate Pass is not the end of the tasking.



			
				The Chancellor said:
			
		

> "Firstly you are to take this scroll case and deliver it along with this letter to Herr Borne in the capitol. The Steward of the Baron's house in the capitol will be able to provide you with directions once you get there.
> 
> "Once you have completed that task, you are to proceed to Gate Pass City in the land of Russ. There you will seek out Master Peppin Tallman. This letter will provide you with an introduction. Master Tallman is a member of the Lyceum, and should be able to provide you with a letter of introduction to the Master of the Lyceum, which is located in the south of Russ. It is to the Master of the Lyceum, a Master called Simeon Gohanach, that you are to deliver this third letter.




On a side note - Herr Bourn is not the Baron (or even a Baron). The Baron, via his Chancellor, is the one who gave the party this task. Bayar, Eban, Jan, and Libros are part of the Chancellor's household, Thuan and Ullara are part of the Baron's household.

 [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] - Not sure what the roll was for. I am guessing Diplomacy. As you don't actually require anything from him, there isn't any need for a roll. Now if you were trying to get him to do something for you, that would be different. I have added the Diplomacy Skill to the MKM House-Rules Campaign Wiki page for ease of reference.


----------



## Axel (Mar 16, 2014)

My understanding is: 
- eat dinner in a pub frequented by teamsters or similar (gather information). Possibly Bayar only (happy to avoid as rp time to help hurry the story along)
- return to Herr Borne and help him reach the tower
- resume mission as usual

Anyone else got other ideas?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2014)

doghead said:


> A bit confused as to what the plan is.
> 
> From what I can understand, the intention is deliver the letters first. Delivering the letters will take, according to Herr Bourn's route, at least two full days (a day to get to Gate Pass, and and a day to get back, and assuming no complications). So the references to returning to Herr Bourn's residence in the morning are throwing me. Unless there is a reason for heading there before departing for Gate Pass.
> 
> Also worth noting, getting to Gate Pass is not the end of the tasking.




2 days travel is the plan, just a wrong counting of days I am sure.



doghead said:


> On a side note - *Herr Bourn is not the Baron (or even a Baron)*. The Baron, via his Chancellor, is the one who gave the party this task. Bayar, Eban, Jan, and Libros are part of the Chancellor's household, Thuan and Ullara are part of the Baron's household.




oops, that is probably my fault.



doghead said:


> @_*Scott DeWar*_  - Not sure what the roll was for. I am guessing Diplomacy. As you don't actually require anything from him, there isn't any need for a roll. Now if you were trying to get him to do something for you, that would be different. I have added the Diplomacy Skill to the MKM House-Rules Campaign Wiki page for ease of reference.




diplomacy is correct, just to make sure he was with us on the plan.


----------



## doghead (Mar 17, 2014)

So what I understand so far.

There is agreement not to hand of delivering the remaining two letters to a courier. Whether to deliver the letters next, or to help Herr Bourn still seems to be undecided.



Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> ...Here and now, we might have a way to see what the problem is."  She looks back at where they had come back into the real world.  "If we must fling ourselves back into that thornbush, I want to get my armor at the very least."



 Next stop the Tower



ghostcat said:


> "As much as I would like to help Herr Bourn investigate the problems with the Netherworld, delivering the letters is our task.



 Next stop Gate Pass



Scott DeWar said:


> "We are duty bound to deliver these letters, Sir, So we must do that first.



 Next Stop Gate Pass



Tailspinner said:


> Thuan merely stands by waiting for the others to make up their minds.



 ...



Axel said:


> "People be eating after travelling. I be going for dinner at Duck Inn, to hear their stories. We be back after breakfast tomorrow Herr Borne."



 Next stop the Tower.

thotd


----------



## Axel (Mar 17, 2014)

Seems about right. My thoughts, expressed ooc for simplicity:
We need more data on what is going on. This is, from Bayar's pov, a survival mechanism akin to scouting. 
Secondly, we need a workable plan to counter the shadow trees, or equivalent. While Bayar is happy enough to hit things until they stop moving he subconsciously recognises this as a short term solution only. Taking too many physical risks will eventually lead to disaster. This Borne bloke reckons he knows what is going on, so diverting for a few days is perhaps not too bad a deal. Especially if we can get an 'optimised' and speedy route out of it. 

Really, it comes down to find and know thy enemy!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2014)

Axel said:


> * * * LoTs Of StUfF * * *Really, it comes down to find and know thy enemy!




I completely agree!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Good news, Bad news*

The good news is that I can still access this site relatively well on me mobile device since the site overhaul this weekend. More good news is that I can access the site on my main computer where I normally do 90% of my enworld accessing since the site overhaul this weekend. The bad news is I cannot do any posting at all (post new message, edit existing message, etc.) on the computer where I normally do 90% of my enworld accessing. I can type in the "Title" line and the "Reason for Editing" line, but the actual text block is not there. I can see it briefly while the page loads but then it disappears.

So! What this means is that I will be continuing playing this game but at a somewhat slower pace until such time as I can post again on that main computer.


----------



## Axel (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't care for the "upgrade". But then I don't pay to subscribe, so really nothing to complain about. 

Frankly the upgrade's interaction with Windows 8 is bad, and I say that as a person who uses (and dislikes) Win 8 on a fairly common basis.


----------



## doghead (Mar 18, 2014)

Tailspinner said:


> So! What this means is that I will be continuing playing this game but at a somewhat slower pace until such time as I can post again on that main computer.




OK. Thanks for the heads up. There has been some discussion in the Meta forum about the impact on mobile usability. Hopefully they will find solutions.

thotd


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 18, 2014)

doghead said:


> Edit: Well, there is no _Gather Info_ skill. Seems you will just have to get creative with what you have.




Gather Information is now part of Diplomacy.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 18, 2014)

Tailspinner said:


> The good news is that I can still access this site relatively well on me mobile device since the site overhaul this weekend. More good news is that I can access the site on my main computer where I normally do 90% of my enworld accessing since the site overhaul this weekend. The bad news is I cannot do any posting at all (post new message, edit existing message, etc.) on the computer where I normally do 90% of my enworld accessing. I can type in the "Title" line and the "Reason for Editing" line, but the actual text block is not there. I can see it briefly while the page loads but then it disappears.
> 
> So! What this means is that I will be continuing playing this game but at a somewhat slower pace until such time as I can post again on that main computer.




Firefox works great! Thanx perrinmiller. I figured if I posted in all of my threads that I would get enough help to figure this out.


----------



## doghead (Mar 19, 2014)

Tailspinner said:


> Gather Information is now part of Diplomacy.






Tailspinner said:


> Firefox works great! Thanx perrinmiller. I figured if I posted in all of my threads that I would get enough help to figure this out.




Thanks. And good to hear.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Mar 21, 2014)

*Moving*

It seems that I have to move again. While it is just local, it will involve all the usual time sinks and distractions. So my posting may become a bit sporadic. Apologies in advance.

I will try and get a summary for the night posted soon.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 21, 2014)

Dog head, the same applies to all. take care of real life first.


----------



## Axel (Mar 23, 2014)

PbP doesn't bring food in the door or pay the mortgage. Some things are more important than others. 

Good luck with the move - though I'd hazard a guess most of your stuff is still in boxes!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2014)

Dog head, did you know you have this?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/group.php?groupid=320


----------



## doghead (Mar 29, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> Dog head, did you know you have this?
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/group.php?groupid=320




Yes. I am aware of it. It fell apart somewhat in the crash. I have managed to restore the Campaign wiki to the front page, but so far have been unable to associate the existing wiki pages with the campaign wiki (or Campaign group).



			
				doghead in Meta Forum said:
			
		

> Supposedly there are two ways to do this:
> 
> Via the wiki page:
> 
> ...




If you have time to have a go and let me know if it works for you, that would be a help. The pages I am trying to add to the campaign wiki are:

1. Meta Pages

MKM Character Creation Rules
MKM House Rules 

2. Setting Pages

MKM Reaches of Man
MKM Palatinate of SaxGoethe
MKM Duchy of Hesse

Failing this, the last option is to create new pages (but cannot use the same wiki page names as they have to be unique) from the Campaign Wiki page and copy all the old material over and then edit for the name changes.

thotd


----------



## Axel (Mar 29, 2014)

Sorry for delay and semi-absence. Struggling with work  again... Plus, next weekend is my best mate's wedding. It doesn't rain in my life...it pours. 
I hope to get something up for Bayar in the next day or two.


----------



## doghead (Mar 30, 2014)

[MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION] - Thanks for heads up. Good luck with work. And enjoy yourself at the wedding. 

Hope to see you back soon, but take the time you need.

thotd


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry about the lack of postings recently. The wife is not well and we  have a house guest, so things are a bit hectic.


----------



## doghead (Apr 4, 2014)

ghostcat said:


> Sorry about the lack of postings recently. The wife is not well and we  have a house guest, so things are a bit hectic.




No problem ghostcat. I hope that your wife gets better soon. 

It seems to have gone quiet on all game fronts at the moment. Feast or famine.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2014)

I am ready and waiting.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 30, 2014)

I will be away from May 1 thru May 7 with limited internet access.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 16, 2014)

Sorry for the long absence. Went on vacation and then returned to a pile of work.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2014)

Work does that on purpose, ya know


----------



## Axel (May 18, 2014)

I find mine just tries to kill me through stress and too overload. Given pension age here is now 70, I reckon there's a good chance I won't live to see it...


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2014)

Axel said:


> I find mine just tries to kill me through stress and too overload. Given pension age here is now 70, I reckon there's a good chance I won't live to see it...




I hear aussies have good health care. True?


----------



## Axel (May 19, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> I hear aussies have good health care. True?




How can I put this without it sounding like a diatribe... We did (and still do), is the short answer. Read on for more info (more than you ever dreamed). 

We do not have the money to have a US style state of the art health system. We do not have the people for a British NHS style "everything is free" system. Australia has roughly the same landmass as Europe or the US but only about 23 million people. Duplication of basic services across the continent has always been the bane of Australian infrastructure. 

Still, our system was pretty good. The federal government set a "schedule payment" for most medical services, like a GP visit or a new pair of glasses. Doctors et al could (and do) charge what they like (we're a capitalist country, after all). The federal government would cover the schedule component of the bill (and all of the bill for defined low-income earners, veterans and select others). Say, for example, the schedule for a GP consult was $35. The doc charges $50, so you need to fund the $15 difference out of your own pocket. There are some doctors that only "bulk bill" (i.e. they only charge schedule payments and are effectively "free"). 

Likewise on pharmaceuticals. Anything on the pharmaceutical benefit list (non-experimental stuff and things determined as "value for money") is dispensed at a consistent fee of around $15, with the federal government covering the rest. Is around $5 per script for veterans and low-income health card holders etc. 

Additionally, emergency hospital treatment is free (state government responsibility). Many surgeries that are routine (ingrown toe nail, vasectomy, Caesarian etc) are also free in the state hospitals. Though there is often a long waiting list for "elective" surgery like a hip replacement. There is no dentistry cover, like the NHS, unless emergency surgery is required. 

For all of the above there is a 1.5% levy across all income tax brackets. We call the whole thing Medicare and have had it since around 1970. Pretty sure it only applies to citizens and permanent residents, except accident and emergency.

We also have a dual private system, which is awkward. Federal government discounts private insurance by up to 30%. It basically lets you get discounts on non-Medicare stuff, like dentistry, podiatry, "elective" physio, chiropractic etc. There are also private hospitals. They charge like wounded bulls. Even with private insurance you can be thousands of dollars out of pocket. But, they have quality staff and very short waiting lists. 

In the federal budget, tabled last week, the above is basically dismantled. Script fees go up by $5 each, for all people all the time. A $7 "co-payment" for all Medicare schedule claims will also apply, which means the death of universal health care (note some states are making noises about moving GPs into the state hospital system...). Apparently, we can't afford it anymore. But! We can continue discounting private health insurance by 30% and can afford a company tax discount rate drop of 1.5%. 

Frankly, I think we've just made a quantum leap towards the world's first modern corporatocracy.


----------



## doghead (May 19, 2014)

Hello everyone

Work has been pretty mental for the last few weeks (hence the sporadic posting) and it doesn't look like it is going to change for a while. On top of that, I am travelling, with all the associated connectivity issues that entails. 

So rather than try and keep things running on a drip feed, I am going to put the gaming on on hold 10 Jun. Hopefully at that point I will have the time to give the game the attention it deserves.

Apologies for the inconvenience. I look forward to seeing you all when I get back.

Regards

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 19, 2014)

Axel said:


> How can I put this without it sounding like a diatribe... We did (and still do), is the short answer. Read on for more info (more than you ever dreamed).
> *EDIT*​
> Frankly, I think we've just made a quantum leap towards the world's first modern corporatocracy.




Well that all pretty much answers all of my questions. There has been an Aussie at my favorite wifi sight and he was talking about how great your health care system is and I wanted to hear another person's opinion.

re: world's first modern corporatocracy

first I had to add that word to my dictionary 

second, this sounds so much like a G.U.R.P.S. game I have played in.


----------



## doghead (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello

I am back and keen to get back into things once I get five minutes to myself so that I can catch up. Hopefully I will be able to do so and be in a position to get back into things in a few days. But for my sanity's sake, I will say should be good to go by the weekend. 

... Assuming anyone is still around 

Hope everyone is doing well. Be back soon.

thotd


----------



## Axel (Jun 16, 2014)

I figured this one was the up to date ooc thread?

I'm still around, happy to keep on keeping on. Best of luck slaying the RL monster. Damned thing has fast healing 20 or some such.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2014)

Aqui estoy!


----------



## doghead (Jul 23, 2014)

Scott, I'm going to need some numbers for the actions - Initiative, Attack and Damage.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 23, 2014)

[roll0]
[roll1] (longsword, not rapier)
[roll2]


----------



## Axel (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm impressed he isn't taking a dirt nap after so much damage!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 24, 2014)

OOC: Good point. Let's double check here . . . . .oh, I just realized this was the ooc thread. duh.

start: 16 hp-8 hp - 6 hp [post 277] -2 [post 283] = [uh oh ] 16 he is at 0


----------



## Axel (Jul 24, 2014)

0 is salvageable. -1 is not...


----------



## doghead (Jul 24, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> OOC: Good point. Let's double check here . . . . .oh, I just realized this was the ooc thread. duh.
> 
> start: 16 hp-8 hp - 6 hp [post 277] -2 [post 283] = [uh oh ] 16 he is at 0




I'm not a mathematician, but pretty sure that 16hp - 8 [rat encounter] - 15 [child figure encounter] is ummm ... let see, carry the 1 and well ... ummm ... OK. 0 works. What's a few of negative hp between friends? 



Axel said:


> 0 is salvageable. -1 is not...




Bayar will save him!

thotd


----------



## Axel (Jul 24, 2014)

Yeah... Have I ever mentioned that (if we had alignments) he wouldn't have a good component to his? And could quite arguably be LE? ;-)

Besides which, he has been healthier himself. Even at full HP I don't think he could tank two of those hits.


----------



## doghead (Jul 24, 2014)

Scott, at 0 hit points your character is *Staggered.*


> A staggered creature may take a single move action or standard action each round (but not both, nor can he take full-round actions). You can take move actions without further injuring yourself, but if you perform any standard action you take 1 point of damage after completing the act. Unless your activity increased your hit points, you are now at –1 hit points and dying.




Because I want to give Jan every chance to live before I kill him  you may say, should you wish, Jan had his sword in hand under his cloak (saving the need to draw it). 

Attacking the child figure is a Standard action and will drop you below 0 hp. You may ready a Standard Action without suffering the -1 hp. You will suffer the 1 hp loss if the readied action is triggered, however.

Bayar and the child figure have acted. 

Jan still has not yet (although technically he is acting simultaneously with Bayar).

thotd


----------



## doghead (Jul 24, 2014)

Axel said:


> Yeah... Have I ever mentioned that (if we had alignments) he wouldn't have a good component to his? And could quite arguably be LE? ;-)




He? Bayar?



Axel said:


> Besides which, he has been healthier himself. Even at full HP I don't think he could tank two of those hits.




Probably not. For the record, that was max damage rolled. Or nearly.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 24, 2014)

Errrrrr .. . . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 24, 2014)

feeling wiped out today. I will figure out what i did wrong in an hour or so.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 24, 2014)

I have documented the same  as what I am about to say, but Jan is at - 7 hp.


----------



## Axel (Jul 25, 2014)

doghead said:


> He? Bayar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did I say he? I meant me. 

Could be an interesting and *ahem* challenging encounter. Especially if there are two of them. From past experience, it's nearly impossible to solo fight two rogues simultaneously - you need an epic crit in the first round or something along those lines.


----------



## doghead (Jul 25, 2014)

Axel said:


> ... From past experience, it's nearly impossible to solo fight two rogues simultaneously - you need an epic crit in the first round or something along those lines.




Another couple of blocks ... *sigh*

thotd


----------



## doghead (Jul 25, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> feeling wiped out today. I will figure out what i did wrong in an hour or so.




Sorry to hear that. Hope you are feeling better soon.

thotd


----------



## Axel (Jul 25, 2014)

Ditto what he said! Get well soon. 

Epic crit not quite delivered (rolled an 18). But I'll take max damage any day.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 25, 2014)

its not being sick, just working too hard at things like walking more and such. Its a good thing!


----------



## doghead (Jul 26, 2014)

Axel said:


> Epic crit not quite delivered (rolled an 18). But I'll take max damage any day.




Roll.



Scott DeWar said:


> its not being sick, just working too hard at things like walking more and such. Its a good thing!




Hey. Good to hear. 

thotd


----------



## doghead (Jul 30, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> Should I start looking at a new character? [i was going to type out the greek letter 'psi' but now I can't find the alt code for it!!] **sigh**




Not unless you want to. 

The fat lady hasn't sung yet. And even when its time for her to do so, she might be, well, delayed or something. Lets cross that bridge if we get to it.

Besides, if Bayar remembered to put on his belt, there shouldn't even be a need to make Heal Checks.

thotd


----------



## Axel (Jul 30, 2014)

The difficulty being said belt (a) holds his burnt and tattered pants up and (b) keeps the variety of weapons he uses out of the way and in easy reach. 

No heal kit (even if I could justify that he brought everything on the chase...). He has 1 rank in Heal, and a Wis bonus. So it ain't over yet...

IC post coming soon-ish, just thinking through what Bayar would do versus what I (as a player) can see should be done.


----------



## Axel (Jul 30, 2014)

Finally realised what you're on about...potion of CLW. I'd forgotten it was there. Still, would prefer not to use it right now - better to wait in case Bayar has to fight again before Ullara and the deaf oracle (forgot the character's name, sorry...) rock up. :-/


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 30, 2014)

But . . .but . . .but . . . . .Jan, is . . . . .dieing.


----------



## Axel (Jul 30, 2014)

I know. Bayar doesn't necessarily (maybe Jan was just KOd, or fell down?). Don't forget that he didn't see the original assault, and was lucky to make the perception roll to even notice. Then was attacked the second he rounded the corner. And that there were two people we were after. 

And, last but not least, he's well used to people being KIA. Normally the other guys, but still...


----------



## doghead (Jul 30, 2014)

Axel said:


> I know. Bayar doesn't necessarily (maybe Jan was just KOd, or fell down?). Don't forget that he didn't see the original assault, and was lucky to make the perception roll to even notice. Then was attacked the second he rounded the corner. And that there were two people we were after.
> 
> And, last but not least, he's well used to people being KIA. Normally the other guys, but still...




True. But as a soldier, Bayar would have seen his share of death and dying. I suspect that one look at Jan will tell Bayar that the Bard is one cutting comment away from croaking. He does have one rank in Heal.

Your call but 

thotd


----------



## Axel (Jul 30, 2014)

Or already dead bar the dieing and thus not worth the effort? 

Did I need to make 2 heal checks? Or just the 1?


----------



## doghead (Jul 30, 2014)

Axel said:


> Or already dead bar the dieing and thus not worth the effort?
> 
> Did I need to make 2 heal checks? Or just the 1?




Just the one. Jan is now stable, and no longer bleeding.

thotd


----------



## Axel (Jul 30, 2014)

doghead said:


> Just the one. Jan is now stable, and no longer bleeding.
> 
> thotd




Good to know. Realised a potion of CLW at 1d8+3 isn't going to help much at about -10... 

*sigh* Too many decisions...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 30, 2014)

It would be grrrrrreatly appreciated to save his life. I believe in the IC you rolled and succeeded on the heal check! Thanks!!


----------



## Axel (Jul 30, 2014)

That Bayar did. He's not entirely a heartless killer. 

Moving on to the next problem of a badly wounded man and dead goblin in the middle of a city street when you're by yourself...


----------



## doghead (Aug 7, 2014)

Its gone very quiet. 

humm ...

There is a man in the square with the information you seek.

The information you seek you already partially have.

thotd


----------



## Axel (Aug 7, 2014)

Eh what?? I'm trying to time/slow down my posts so that the IC thread doesn't become The Bayar Show anymore than it already is. 

For the others, I guess it's just a case of summer sunshine?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 7, 2014)

Axel, I see  no problem with us keeping doghead from going crazy from boredom!


----------



## doghead (Aug 7, 2014)

Axel said:


> Eh what?? I'm trying to time/slow down my posts so that the IC thread doesn't become The Bayar Show anymore than it already is.




You should see me in Dawn of the Warforged. I've been on a posting bender.

If it gets too much, I'll, um zap Bayar with a lightning bolt or something 



Scott DeWar said:


> Axel, I see  no problem with us keeping doghead from going crazy from boredom!




Yay! 

And yes, Jan can speak to the priest. You don't have to ask, just jump in with whatever it is you want to say.

thotd


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 9, 2014)

*headdesk*

Okay, I just had about three things IRL hit the fan simultaneously.  I apologize for my slow pace in posting - I shall update once the shitstorm has subsided.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 9, 2014)

Just take care of real life first.


----------



## doghead (Aug 10, 2014)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> *headdesk*
> 
> Okay, I just had about three things IRL hit the fan simultaneously.  I apologize for my slow pace in posting - I shall update once the shitstorm has subsided.




Hey, sorry to hear that. As Scott said, take the time you need. Jan and Bayar are keeping themselves busy. And neither Libros or Thuan have responded to Ullara's question yet anyway. [MENTION=30034]ghostcat[/MENTION], [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION], you still with us?

Best of luck getting things sorted.

thotd


----------



## Axel (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm heading off for a week's holiday tomorrow. Possible occasional drop ins, but not expecting to be regularly available until Mon 25th


----------



## doghead (Aug 16, 2014)

Axel said:


> I'm heading off for a week's holiday tomorrow. Possible occasional drop ins, but not expecting to be regularly available until Mon 25th




Have a good time.

I'll update the IC thread so if you get the urge, you have something to work on. But don't feel obligated to check in. 

thotd


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm alive!  I have the three things I was dealing with down to one thing, or maybe one-and-a-half things, but in any case, less things, so I can now post again!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 22, 2014)

That is great to hear!


----------



## doghead (Aug 23, 2014)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> I'm alive!  I have the three things I was dealing with down to one thing, or maybe one-and-a-half things, but in any case, less things, so I can now post again!




Cool. I hope that the remaining one and a half things are soon cleared up.

Everyone is in Hengistead. I think that the basic plan is to head to the castle 'tomorrow' morning. But its up to you at this point. Just let me know. I will probably get a chance to update the IC thread in another 24 hours. 

The FTO Campaign wiki has been updated some more. Feel free to poke around (um, and join the group of course). Whats in the wiki sort of represents the 'general knowledge' of the area, the sort stuff that if you didn't know, you could find out just by asking. You should be able to edit the wiki as well. If you want to put in something your character has learnt. Maybe add [Character Name] at the beginning, so we can keep track of who thinks what. While I presume that the characters will share information, its possible that different characters will have different views on the same thing.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 18, 2014)

The last post by ghostcat was number 412, on 2 august. that is sad.


----------



## doghead (Sep 19, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> The last post by ghostcat was number 412, on 2 august. that is sad.




Yeah. 

But we have had a pretty stable and consistent group generally, which is pretty good considering we started in November 2012.

thotd


----------



## Axel (Sep 19, 2014)

True that. We've still got half the original crew. Thanks for reminding me about November 2012. Life was waaaay different back then...


----------



## doghead (Sep 19, 2014)

Scott, have you seen this post (#478)? Its on the previous page from your next post (#481), which seems to harken back to an earlier question by Bayar.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 19, 2014)

I have not seen this post at all! I will respond to it! My internet is plagued by sunspot wonkieness.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 2, 2014)

Ok, sorry for dropping off the face of the world, but had to take care of some major things in life.  I am back here looking to see what's been going on, and note that this might have died out.  If not, I'm interested in getting my character back into shape, if the group will have me back.  Hopefully this campaign can be revived?


----------



## Axel (Dec 2, 2014)

We've been on hiatus for a few months. Doghead had some personal  to deal with, said he'd get back when he could.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 2, 2014)

I am still here and waiting too.


----------

